# no sore boobs after ovulation this month??



## mommytobe19

ok well im back ttc after a mc in january.. Now i dont know if this means anything but just wanted to ask those of you who had this the month they conceived??

Every month usualy straight after Ovulation my sore boobs begin and this has been ever since i can remember. 

Probly just getting my hopes up but yh. Period not due til begining next week so cant test yet. 

Oh and btw im not asking if you think im pregnant just if you happend to have the same thing happen.


----------



## LilSluz

Hi MTB19 - Answer: YES. I just found out 5 days ago I was preg. Sadly, it will not stick. However, I noticed the same thing this past cycle. Not a sore boob in sight. This is bc progesterone causes those sore boobies. So, when all you get is prog build-up, as in an ovulatory cycle, you get sore boobs pretty fast & intense. 

However, when you are implanting, you get an estrogen surge, which sort-of neutralizes the effects of prog. If you chart, you might notice your temp drop (you can see mine in my signature) also due to estrogen surge from implanting. I also broke out (like right before AF, however way before it was due) due to estrogen surge. So, many women try to symptom spot & think its great when they get sore boobs right after ov. Not so - a little later on, YES, but NOT in the 1-2 weeks after ov. I say if you DON'T get sore boobs _when you usually do_, this is at least a symptom of "perhaps" positive things to come. If you chart & get an implantation temp dip & no sore boobs - even better.

GL :flower:


----------



## marieb

I almost never get sore boobs after ovulation.
When I was pregnant with my son they were a little sore (no more than the cycle before though) and it went away by the time I was 5 weeks pregnant.
I think it really depends on the person and the cycle since they're all different!


----------



## mel30

hi ive had tingly nipples from 1dpo had this for past 3 months but this cycle it hasnt happened yet and im about 4dpo which i find strange i was also wondering the same thing soo glad i came across ur post keep us up dated pls. also i cant test untill nxt wk x good luck xx


----------



## C.armywife

Last cycle mine were sore and huge right after ov. This time my nips started to get itchy the day after ov, but went away very quickly and now nothing. :shrug: My symptoms seem to change every month and this is my 14th cycle ttc. Its so confusing. :wacko:


----------



## mommytobe19

Ahh good to hear LILSLUZ!! but sorry to hear about ur loss hun :(

Id also like to add i did have sore boobs for a day or two about 6 days ago but since then nothing so hoping this is a good sign as had a couple symptoms like being realy tired and napping, eating alot and starting from yesterday needing to pee alot.

I did a a test with FMU and a very very faint line appeared but not getting my hopes up just yet as could be n evap!! will re-test in couple of days :)
Will give an update on here either way! GL all u TTC xx

Oh forgot to add im either 8 or 10dpo and ttc after a mc in january :(


----------



## C.armywife

:hugs:So sorry about your mc.:hugs:
Im 7 dpo today. This is my last ttc for awhile...DH will be gone for a year because of his job.


----------



## LilSluz

mommytobe19 said:


> Ahh good to hear LILSLUZ!! but sorry to hear about ur loss hun :(
> 
> Id also like to add i did have sore boobs for a day or two about 6 days ago but since then nothing so hoping this is a good sign as had a couple symptoms like being realy tired and napping, eating alot and starting from yesterday needing to pee alot.
> 
> I did a a test with FMU and a very very faint line appeared but not getting my hopes up just yet as could be n evap!! will re-test in couple of days :)
> Will give an update on here either way! GL all u TTC xx
> 
> Oh forgot to add im either 8 or 10dpo and ttc after a mc in january :(

Sorry for your loss :cry: But they do say if you get preg within 6 mos. of mc you are more likely to carry to term!

GL on testing tomorrow!!!:flower:


----------



## LilSluz

C.armywife said:


> :hugs:So sorry about your mc.:hugs:
> Im 7 dpo today. This is my last ttc for awhile...DH will be gone for a year because of his job.

Oh NO Armywife! :nope: I have everything crossed for you that this will be IT!!! Can you have DH freeze the sperm if nothing happens this cycle & you can just do IUI or is that not an option? Hopefully you are a young woman & have time if not.:flower:

I am 39 so my clock is running out...


----------



## mommytobe19

Thanks girlies :) realy hope this is my month and that its a sticky one as iv had two mc now!

ARMYWIFE: i do hope this is your month to best of luck to you xx

LILSLUZ: i do hope so :) GL to you too xx


----------



## LilSluz

2MC? Geez. I'm on my 3rd now in 3 years (I seem to get preg only 1x/yr but then mc it)

BUT, I just recently found out I have a gene mutation called MTHFR which causes clotting (you can guess what I call it!) :haha: My particular type causes implantation probs, mc & stillbirth.

You may want to go get some blood tests done as the protocol is actually 2mc or more. But have them check EVERYTHING - it can only help. And the fix for the MTHFR is so easy it makes me sick - 12x normal dose folic acid, extra B6, B12 & baby aspirin. You can take extra folic acid to be safe as you will pee out anything not absorbed/used & you should definitely be on baby aspirin starting right now if you can, given your RMC situation. 

Hope that helps! FX :flower:


----------



## C.armywife

LilSluz said:


> C.armywife said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:So sorry about your mc.:hugs:
> Im 7 dpo today. This is my last ttc for awhile...DH will be gone for a year because of his job.
> 
> Oh NO Armywife! :nope: I have everything crossed for you that this will be IT!!! Can you have DH freeze the sperm if nothing happens this cycle & you can just do IUI or is that not an option? Hopefully you are a young woman & have time if not.:flower:
> 
> I am 39 so my clock is running out...Click to expand...

I will turn 35 while he is gone...AND I already have one blocked tube. If is doesn't happen this time I will just wait til he gets back...


----------



## LilSluz

C.armywife said:


> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.armywife said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:So sorry about your mc.:hugs:
> Im 7 dpo today. This is my last ttc for awhile...DH will be gone for a year because of his job.
> 
> Oh NO Armywife! :nope: I have everything crossed for you that this will be IT!!! Can you have DH freeze the sperm if nothing happens this cycle & you can just do IUI or is that not an option? Hopefully you are a young woman & have time if not.:flower:
> 
> I am 39 so my clock is running out...Click to expand...
> 
> I will turn 35 while he is gone...AND I already have one blocked tube. If is doesn't happen this time I will just wait til he gets back...Click to expand...

Oh, I'm sorry for the blocked tube :nope: GL honey - everything crossed for you!!! I am on the TTC#1 35+ site, so if it comes to that, you are welcome any time.


----------



## C.armywife

LilSluz said:


> C.armywife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.armywife said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:So sorry about your mc.:hugs:
> Im 7 dpo today. This is my last ttc for awhile...DH will be gone for a year because of his job.
> 
> Oh NO Armywife! :nope: I have everything crossed for you that this will be IT!!! Can you have DH freeze the sperm if nothing happens this cycle & you can just do IUI or is that not an option? Hopefully you are a young woman & have time if not.:flower:
> 
> I am 39 so my clock is running out...Click to expand...
> 
> I will turn 35 while he is gone...AND I already have one blocked tube. If is doesn't happen this time I will just wait til he gets back...Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry for the blocked tube :nope: GL honey - everything crossed for you!!! I am on the TTC#1 35+ site, so if it comes to that, you are welcome any time.Click to expand...

Thanks LilSluz! :flower: I have looked around on the 35+ forum. Don't really feal like I will get my BFP this time anyway.


----------

